# Just my Opinion



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is just my opinion so take it for what's it worth and I'm sorry if I ramble because I am more of a lurker than a poster. I grew up on a family farm where we grew everything from rice, soybeans, cotton, wheat, some years corn, and ran a 200 head cow calf operation. Also on the farm we had around 100 Langs as a hobby for my father. Not like he didn't have enough to do. I find as I grow older I more and more want to bring back those memories from my youth. Farming is not an option as I have moved away and started my own career, so I decided I would take up beekeeping as a hobby. I would have loved to been able to use Langs because that was what I knew, but I am 37 years old and have undergone two back surgeries. I even considered going all eight frame mediums but I thought that might even be to much for me with my condition. My only feasible option at the time was to use Top Bar Hives. I guess what I'm getting at here is I see to many of the same people who think if you don't use a Lang then you are just wasting your time and have no business keeping bees because all you'll do is fail, without knowing why there are those of us that choose to use a Top Bar Hive. Many of these people can be in the same boat as myself and can't handle or shouldn't handle the weight or they might just want a few hives as hobby in their backyard without having to purchase all the expensive equipment that goes along with a Lang along with the space that is required to keep the additional equipment. Do I wish I had the same honey production as what I would get from a Lang, of course I do, but I do enjoy my hobby and the fond memories it brings back. Summing up. I think we should see more of the pro and cons given to new members on all types of hives along with with what you can expect from each and less of the go Lang or go home attitude.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do a search on here for "Long Lang".


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

ksr004 said:


> I guess what I'm getting at here is I see to many of the same people who think if you don't use a Lang then you are just wasting your time and have no business keeping bees because all you'll do is fail, without knowing why there are those of us that choose to use a Top Bar Hive. Many of these people can be in the same boat as myself and can't handle or shouldn't handle the weight or they might just want a few hives as hobby in their backyard without having to purchase all the expensive equipment that goes along with a Lang along with the space that is required to keep the additional equipment. Do I wish I had the same honey production as what I would get from a Lang, of course I do, I think we should see more of the pro and cons given to new members on all types of hives along with with what you can expect from each and less of the go Lang or go home attitude.


I am certain the "people" think the same about how to keep/manage/& "what to give" their bees, no matter what type of box it is in. It's a matter of what works for you & socializing with your head in the box with those Beeks. I have never ran a Top Bar, mainly because of formalities, but why would "one" harvest less honey from them? I also can't imagine the "extra" equipment of a Lang being anymore expensive the "extras" of a Top Bar :scratch:, but then again perhaps. If one does go with a Top Bar, I would like all of mine to be the same size


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

You don't have the cost of the extractor nor do you have to find room to store all of your supers that aren't currently being used.


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

Like cg3 suggested, while TBHs are a good idea, and I like them, you should also consider a long lang, especially if you have experience in handleing langs in the first place. I too have issues in dealing with weight, I'm actually working on building a long, and finally decided on my basic dimensions and in roughly two weeks the construction will start. 

I plan on either youtube, or a blog, maybe even a thread as a blog, we shall see.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having one or two of every type of hive just for fun.

Check out this rotatable beehive.
http://royaltyhives.com/


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

You just go with whatever works for you and your style. That's why we have options. 

Something to consider and that works for me is a rolling workbench with 8" no flat casters. You can set an empty hive body on it and move as many frames from as many hives as you want into the empty box and then push it to where you want to go. One frame at a a time may take a while but slow and steady may just win the race for you. Empty boxes are relativity inexpensive to have several around is not too much of a burden.


----------



## ksr004 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. Gonna work my two Top Bar Hives this year but very well might add a long lang in the mix next year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

there are several factors that should dictate one,s choices. Ability would be one of them Be it physical or other. Another factor would be one's goals obviously a commercial beekeeper would find a top bar operation troublesome. We should all determine our hive choices based on our specific requirements and desires. 

It does not matter weather it is the ingredients, techniques, methodology, or formula used in tanning, wine making, baking, auto racing, beekeeping, painting, or any of the other millions of activities participated in by mankind, from the brands we use to the color we prefer. Humans as a whole believe their personal choices are the best there are. 
Most every individual believes they are the perfect example of the creation of mankind,. To chose, use, recommend, or defend as the absolute best in any of the above, that they do not personally use would be a blatant admission that they themselves are imperfect. The rational that “I am perfect, therefore everything I do is perfect. Any other way is therefore imperfect. For where it the best I would surly use it.” 
It is the circular thinking of the closed mind. A rational that proves itself in its own irrational belief. The thing about this is most people apply this thinking to only a portion of their existence. And set boundaries as to where the rule of application applies. 

For example John Doe uses a synthetic tanning solution to tan his leather. It is the best he says. Clean, environmentally friendly, fast, durable, little shrinkage, Bla bla. 

Although brain tan has bee used for hundreds of years and has stood the test of time. John cannot even conceive that brain tan may possibly be just as good, and there is no way he could recognize or admit that under any circumstances it may be better, to do so would make him fallible 

The world is full of different people, even Identical twins have differences in opinion as to likes and dislikes. 

The reality of life is the things an individual chooses are at that point in time the best, at least for them. And only until something bigger and better comes along in there mind! However, it does not necessarily mean they are the best for everyone under every circumstance. 

Those who benefit most from the great selection and wondrous opportunity to experience the multitude of new and great things our world has to offer, are those who chose to keep an open mind to the possibility that new and different things exist outside their comfort zone. And That their knowledge is not absolute!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Im making a long lang now, just for an experiment. I currently have langs. I dont see a whole lot of top-bar bashing on this site. I must be missing something.......:scratch: G


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> Im making a long lang now, just for an experiment. I currently have langs. I dont see a whole lot of top-bar bashing on this site. I must be missing something.......:scratch: G


I think it has something to do with a recent thread in this forum, where one poster in paticular has made his "dislike" of TBH more than evident.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If extracting is the only thing keeping you from langs, you can use foundationless frames in a lang, cut out the comb and crush and strain it. I agree though that there is an attraction to top bar hives, most people put windows in them so they can spy on the bees without too much disturbance. Whatever you do have fun.
Bill


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no reason one cannot extract honey from top bar hives, all you need is a two frame tangential extractor which is also light weight and easy to lift. Here is a video of a fellow extracting top bar comb using just such an extractor........ All my best to you ksr004.

http://youtu.be/J4lwVgHTja0


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad you posted your thoughts. I got such negative feedback when I started TBHs, until I found a local bee club (we have 3) with a more open-minded approach. Now, I've got a couple of more experienced beeks who keep TBHs, and several more who are curious about trying one out, along with their langs. I do get tired of the anti-TBH tirades on some forums, but am learning to ignore them. Instead, when someone new asks about TBH, I give them Michael Bush's website, as well as Phil Chandler, Christy Hemenway, Les Crowder, and Wyatt Mangum.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

WWW said:


> There is no reason one cannot extract honey from top bar hives, all you need is a two frame tangential extractor which is also light weight and easy to lift. Here is a video of a fellow extracting top bar comb using just such an extractor........ All my best to you ksr004.
> 
> http://youtu.be/J4lwVgHTja0


Thank you for posting this! Where I do want to harvest comb for candles and body products, I'd also like to put some comb back into the hive for re-use.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Your welcome msscha, in your situation you could place the nice looking good comb back in the hive after extraction and melt down the comb that is sub par .


----------



## Sovek (Apr 27, 2014)

WWW said:


> Your welcome msscha, in your situation you could place the nice looking good comb back in the hive after extraction and melt down the comb that is sub par .


Or old and dont want to risk chemicals building up in your wax.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the regulars here posted a link to her website not long ago. It does an excellent job of comparing Lang vs. Top bar. It is located here http://happyhourtopbar.blogspot.com/p/why-i-use-top-bar-hives.html. I have both and they each have their plusses and minuses.


----------

